# ridgid pipe dies



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel pretty stupid even asking this but is there any difference between ridgid conduit pipe dies and plumbing pipe dies. I cant seem to find ridgid conduit dies. Thanks for any input.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 3, 2012)

conduit is a straight thread and plumbing isa tapered thread


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

handyandy said:


> conduit is a straight thread and plumbing isa tapered thread


The male threads on conduit and the male threads on plumbing pipe are identical. They both have a 3/4" per foot taper. 344.28
The difference is that conduit couplings are straight thread and plumbing couplings are tapered thread.


----------



## amoser33 (May 25, 2009)

i really hope randy doesnt run much rigid, and hopefully hasnt touched anything in the oil and gas industry


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Conduit has a tapered thread and the couplings have a straight thread, pipe has a straight thread and tapered couplings.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

amoser33 said:


> i really hope randy doesnt run much rigid, and hopefully hasnt touched anything in the oil and gas industry


Who is Randy?:blink:


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you guys for the input. I wasn`t sure if my pipe dies were the same as conduit dies but I should be able to use them for either. Thanks.


----------



## amoser33 (May 25, 2009)

Andy?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

handyandy said:


> conduit is a straight thread and plumbing isa tapered thread


WRONG.

Electrical and plumbing use the same tapered dies to thread conduit and pipe. See 344.28



> *344.28 Reaming and Threading*
> 
> All cut ends shall be reamed or otherwise finished to remove rough edges. Where conduit is threaded in the field, a standard cutting die with a 1 in 16 taper (3⁄4 in. taper per foot) shall be used.
> ​​Informational Note: See ANSI/ASME B.1.20.1-1983,
> ​


​


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> Conduit has a tapered thread and the couplings have a straight thread, pipe has a straight thread and tapered couplings.


Common plumbing pipe has tapered threads on both the pipe and fittings.


----------

